
Julian Assange Press Conference on CIA Vault - ctack
https://www.periscope.tv/WikiLeaks/1ZkKzEqeDMZxv
======
dang
Url changed from
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIJdU_ahXeY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIJdU_ahXeY),
which points to this.

Edit: I assume people flagged this because the live stream is over and it's
not clear where any actual content is.

~~~
mintplant
Apparently replay has been disabled for this stream on Periscope. The
recording has been uploaded here on their official channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Se6XWhKOE2Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Se6XWhKOE2Q)

------
Rumudiez
Does anybody know about the channel which hosted the stream? "Golden State
Times" doesn't have a legitimate website (the .com has an invalid SSL
certificate; didn't even proceed) and some of their other videos appear more
than a little biased: see their video named "VAULT 7: Obama's CIA Posed as
Russian Hackers!!!"

~~~
jewbacca
OP's link is a presumably unaffiliated account, rebroadcasting a stream from
the official Wikileaks Periscope account:

[https://www.periscope.tv/WikiLeaks/1ZkKzEqeDMZxv](https://www.periscope.tv/WikiLeaks/1ZkKzEqeDMZxv)

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed to that from
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIJdU_ahXeY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIJdU_ahXeY).
Thanks!

------
pjc50
I wonder if this has anything to do with the Farage visit
[https://www.buzzfeed.com/marieleconte/wait-
what?utm_term=.ri...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/marieleconte/wait-
what?utm_term=.riWxL3NVK#.asv5L0k1A)

------
Kroniker
Was it really him? I can't wait to see photoshop analysis to see if it was
CGI'd.

~~~
bobwaycott
Why would it be CGI?

~~~
geofft
There's a conspiracy theory going around that he was killed by The Man, who is
resorting to tricks like CGI to pretend he's still alive.

I'm not sure what the motivation for killing him _and continuing to pretend
that he 's alive_ would be, but then again, I don't understand most conspiracy
theories.

~~~
mi100hael
Really? You can't imagine _any_ reason someone might want to manipulate
Wikileaks and its audience?

~~~
geofft
Oh, but there are easier ways to do that. Offer to let him avoid being
extradited to Sweden in exchange for not reporting on certain things, for
instance.

Do you really think the Ecuadorean embassy, which had to install a shower so
they could house him, is able to resist political pressure from basically all
of NATO? Snowden had to flee to Russia, not even a Russian embassy, and he's
not even leaking anything new. (I'm not necessarily claiming that anyone is
actively manipulating WikiLeaks, just that there are a million easier ways to
do it than secretly killing him and making a CGI double - and secretly killing
him would require Ecuador's cooperation, anyway.)

------
ctack
Just ended.

~~~
eriknstr
Actually ended now. Recording will be uploaded to their channel later they
said.

~~~
Ajedi32
YouTube livestreams automatically become videos after the stream ends. So no
need for a separate upload...

~~~
discreditable
Sometimes I record at higher quality than what I stream. When the stream ends
I upload the high quality version.

